# Critique My 8 Year Old Morgan



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh wow. Is he full Morgan? He's built like a tank. Must be one of the foundation type Morgans. He needs a hoof trim for sure. His back is kind of long for a Morgan. I'm not an expert though. Waiting to hear what others have to say. 

Handsome young man though


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Getting his feet trimmed this week! And yes he is a full Morgan. Registered name is QP Prime Time.

I loove how solid and stocky he is!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

solid and stocky is an understatement! He makes my cob Percy look like a tb!!!
I love him! I think this is a lovely Morgan! Who'd know he was pure!!!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm a bigger girl, so I appreciate his stockyness!

We definitely need to convert some of that fat into muscle, but i can't wait to see how hes gonna look when he's in shape.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Bumping up!

Anyone else?


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

bump! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Have to agree with everyone - how is he a Morgan? What? Would love to see his parents! Such stocky, wow. 

His weak points would be his long back, big head, long neck and I don't like something about his front legs..maybe slightly over at the knee and standing under himself quite a bit. I like that he's uphill built. 
These are no major faults that would hinder his ability for basic riding - such as small jumps, trail riding and some training exercises. Though I don't see this horse excelling in dressage nor showjumping. I don't know what your plans are for him, so I can't really tell you what you'd like to know  But he's a cutie chubby guy! He seems to be in good health and you love him, that's what's important.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like the original Morgan.. who was noted for being a bit long and not exactly beautiful but very solid (read the story of Justin Morgan!). 

Coupling is long but strong. Shoulder is a little steep. Slightly tied in at the knee. Feet are just simply bad news.. needs a trim all the way around!! He is *FAT*. 

Long trots up hill with you in a 2 point with loose reins will help him a lot.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

By looking at him he may be Insulin resitant or heading that way. 8 is young to look the way he does. I would seek some feed and nutrition advice from some professionals in your area before he founders


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He is shockingly fat. I agree that he might have some IR issues. Seems to be a bit club footed on right fire . When fit he ll be gorgeous. What's his personality like?


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Morgans are prone to IR, so he either is or is heading that way. He is way too fat, that can't be healthy at all.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Hailey, I just started a thread about my Morgan and my concerns about IR:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/easy-keeper-questions-435194/

There is some useful info in there if you want to check it out.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry for the late response!

He recently just got moved to the "diet pen" with my other gelding. Apparently i like the chubby ponies!

I had him thoroughly vet checked when i got him, and the vet wasnt overly concerned. I'm trying to find a leasor for him, as i work out of town and can only ride so often.

He really is a sweetheart though. Tries his hardest to figure out what im asking of him!


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh yeah hes Morgan. Perhaps not perfectly ideal but most definatly Morgan. That is closer to what the original Morgans looked like. His head screams Morgan. He isnt that stocky but wow he is chunky. He stands camped under in both front and back. He has a flat and long croup lots of muscle attatchment area. He is a little sickled hocked with smalish looking hocks. I would most certainly get some weight off this guy.......he is a founder candidate. Its a good thing he has decent sized feet. He has a straight shoulder with high set of withers. 

I would like to see him in about 6 months after a diet suited better for his current needs and some muscle tone. There is a difference between being solid and being over weight. He isnt that solid but he is over weight. I would like to see more bone on his legs but thats just mee. I more of the Baroque type lover.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I see an extremely obese horse...

Needs feet trimmed (maybe a shorter schedule, pretty long!) and rf looks clubby.

Neckset is high.

I would be worried about issues down the road related to weight.

He may be prone to a sway back as he ages.

At a proper weight he would look much better so I won't pull him apart. Agree he probably isn't as stocky as you're thinking. Most of that is weight.

Nice solid all around guy


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

As of last week he is on a dry lot with hay being rationed!

I agree that he definitely needs to lose some weight, its a work in progress.

And he's getting trimmed this weekend i believe!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I reiterated the weight not to be annoying or sound dense but because I really want to get across this horse doesn't need a slight diet or lose 20 lbs, he needs a serious weight loss program that will be something you will quite likely need to continue the rest of his life.

I am glad you are taking care of the issues 

He is lovely


----------

